# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Informationen aus KISP

## werner j

Beim früheren KISP-Forum gab es viele interessante Informationen, u. a. über die verschiedenen Medikamente bei Prostatkarzinom.
Ich kann diese Seiten nicht mehr finden.
Gibt es diese nicht mehr?

Werner j

----------


## Holger

Danke Dieter...,

Bitte beachten:

Forum: Plattform zu Meinungsaustausch (wie diese hier) - Benutzer können miteinander kommunizieren.

Webseite, Webpräsenz, Homepage, ...: Lediglich Inhalte werden präsentiert, wenig bis keine Interaktion.

Beste Grüße

Holger Jünemann

----------

